# Laundry Soap - Miscellaneous Questions



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

This is an open question, but I'd really appreciate it if Stacey would answer as I KNOW she has a good business with this. :biggrin

I would like to market laundry soap, but I have some questions.

1. For powder (dry), I'm thinking of packaing in a brown kraft bag, plastic lined (or something). Do they make those kind of bags?
2. Or I was thinking of packaging in a plastic bag in a tub and refills would be cheaper than the tub/bag. (I hate plastic!) What do you think?
3. Can you scent powdered laundry soap? How?
4. I was thinking that I would sell it as powdered and then give instructions as to how to make it into a liquid. Would that be do-able, water to powder? I'm thinking that would work (based on the different "recipes" on laundry soap here at DGI).

I'm not looking for company secrets, just a tad bit of guidance. And Stacey and I live far enough away from each other that I don't think we'd infringe on each other's territory! Hell! Barb and I only live a few hours apart and I don't think there's any infringement there, either.

Any help, guidance, or opinions are appreciated.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

1. Check with PlasticBagsForYou.com on bags. They have a lot of options. 
2. Plastic tubs are way expensive, comparatively. Like $2 vs 25 cents or something. 
3. I have tried adding EOs to the soap when I make it, which doesn't work well at all, IMO. The soap takes longer to cure to the point where it shreds and grinds up well to make a power/granular type soap. YMMV. So I add them when I am mixing everything together in my food processor. You also use a lot less that way. I do not, however, find that the fragrance makes it through the wash with the clothes, if you know what I mean. 
4. Honestly, I don't think that would work. People either use regular soap (and turn it into a paste/gel by adding water when they make it into laundry soap or else make a powdered version) or they make an actual liquid soap. Adding water to a powdered soap would be messy, inconvenient, and time-consuming, IMO. A friend of mine was marketing the paste type for a while and had major problems with spoilage (due to the added water). She tried adding a preservative but that didn't work very well. Which is a large part of why I went with a powder (that, and issues with the paste not always dissolving well, especially in HE washers). 
5. Now, back to my plan to take over the laundry soap world. Mwahahahahaha! :devil


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I do make a liquid laundry soap and I scent with any EO or blend I want. It holds the scent and transfers to your clothes. Clothes air dried on the line lose the scent faster than ones dried in the dryer. I sell the soap in 64 oz jugs and also make a scented concentrate for shipping reasons ( you add 56 ozs of warm water to the concentrate ). I have never made powdered laundry soap and may try it sometime, but for now the liquid works very well. I make 8 gallons per batch.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I just packaged laundry soap to sell. I bought the heavier weight, kraft grocery sacks from Sam's and double bagged them for extra strength. I trimmed the inside sack shorther than the outside sack, then I just folded over the top, taped, then labeled on top of that. These sacks cost a penny each. At this point I think my packaging costs somewhere around a nickel.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use the plastic lined kraft bags with the 'windows'. Looks nice.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Kalne said:


> I use the plastic lined kraft bags with the 'windows'. Looks nice.


That's exactly what I'm looking for. Where can I get them, Kathy?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Plasticbagsforyou has some. http://www.plasticbagsforyou.com


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've gotten them from cottonblossomcrafts as well as u-line. Like the ones from cottonblossom better though.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh I like those bags! I wish I would have bought those instead of the boxes I'm using now. I think I'll switch to the bags when I run out. Thanks for posting those Kathy.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I've seen those bags at papermart.com


----------

